# how to make a divider



## gotstylez (Mar 3, 2010)

i'v seen a few posts say to use a egg carton. how exactly do you do this. i dont have the $15-30 bucks to go get a divider from a fish store. so im looking for a cheaper way


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

go to home depot and but plastic egg crate, it is also called light diffuser I think. it is 7-12 dollars for a 4x2 sheet I think, and then just cut it to fit. It only works for fisher bigger than plastic holes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For small fish I buy them and for big fish I just cut the egg crate to the size of my tank. I do not use the large fish dividers when housing fish...just to section off the tank when trying to catch one.

Egg crate holes are larger than 1/2" (like 9/16") so if your fish can fit through it won't work.


----------



## gotstylez (Mar 3, 2010)

ok cool thx guys my fish are bigger then 1" so i think im good with the holes..


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

gotstylez said:


> i'v seen a few posts say to use a egg carton. how exactly do you do this. i dont have the $15-30 bucks to go get a divider from a fish store. so im looking for a cheaper way


Add in your time and effort, along with the cost of the "eggcrate"...
Seems to get pretty clost to the store price.

Is this for short term use?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If not go to a craft store like JoAnn fabric or Michaels & buy some quilting guard or "plastic canvas"...I just picked up 5 pieces that are 13 1/4'' x 22'' for $1.29 each

http://www.darice.com/images/catalog/fullsize/33400.jpg


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

1" PVC, tie wraps, and egg crate.


----------



## gotstylez (Mar 3, 2010)

more of a long term kinda thing.... my convicks do nothing but chase each other..mainly the male chases the female


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I use filter foam in my fry tanks, maybe not the most pretty but very easy to place or remove and add's alot of extra filter to my tanks.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

gotstylez said:


> more of a long term kinda thing.... my convicks do nothing but chase each other..mainly the male chases the female


Gotcha..
next would be, is this your main tank.
I mean, do you see this tank all the time.
Reason I ask is, I wouldn`t want something in my tank that looked odd.


----------



## gotstylez (Mar 3, 2010)

well i see it lol.. its in my room.. aslong as its not super duper weird looking lol


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

gotstylez said:


> well i see it lol.. its in my room.. aslong as its not super duper weird looking lol


In all truth, you could make one. Some have already givin examples.








The above is what I used when I needed a divider and didn`t want to spend much,
*quilting guard or "plastic canvas"...I just picked up 5 pieces that are 13 1/4'' x 22'' for $1.29 each *
I got mine at walmart, in the "Crafts" section.. Very cheap for a package.
Used the zip ties to hold it together.
Has enough stiffness that it will stay in place, without any framework.
Other than that, you will end up spending about as much money making one as it would cost you to just buy it.
Good luck


----------



## gotstylez (Mar 3, 2010)

thx guys!


----------



## Edo (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome, thanks allot!


----------

